# Billing Regulations for a PA



## csamps/CPC (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
I need some help. Our practice currently employs two NP's, but we are hiring a PA. Do PA's ever bill independently or is it always with a supervising physician? Also as far prescribing goes my understanding is they can prescribe with the supervising physician on the RX, with the exception of schedule II drugs.  It would be great if I could a web site to look at. I have tried several, but they address incident to billing only, which I understand. Thank you in advance for any information you able to provide.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 28, 2010)

You might find this link useful...

http://www.aapa.org/

http://www.aapa.org/advocacy-and-practice-resources/reimbursement/private-payers/623


----------



## sbicknell (May 28, 2010)

You have to determine what their scope of practice is and it differs between states. The second link Rebecca listed above is good as you can pull up by state but note the info is from 2008. So you may need to do a little more research. 

I would probably also go to my top 5-10 payers and get written info on how they contract and pay PAs. If you are adding new PAs to the practice this should all be available as part of getting them contracted with the payer


----------

